# Can adopted children apply for Italian Citizenship



## Wilko

Dopes anyone know the policy on adopted children applying for Italian citizenship through descent?

and can anyone recommend an agent to help?


----------



## Italia-Mx

What are the circumstances of the adoption?


----------



## Wilko

what d'you mean - "circumstances"?


----------



## Wilko

Sorry, can't see an "edit" button.
if there are different circumstances for acceptance, could you outline/list them?


----------



## HKG3

Wilko said:


> Sorry, can't see an "edit" button.
> if there are different circumstances for acceptance, could you outline/list them?


Was the adoption official?
Which country did the adoption took place?


----------



## Wilko

please could you tell me where this is leading?

Can you answer the OP rather than just asking questions?


----------



## Italia-Mx

No, we can't answer this kind of question without some details. And by the way, when you contact a consulate, the consulate will also want details before it gives you any information on whether or not an adopted person is allowed to apply for Italian citizenship.


----------



## accbgb

The short answer is, yes:



> CITIZENSHIP THROUGH JUDICIARY RULING ON NATURAL PATERNITY / MATERNITY.
> When a child is recognized or declared by his/her Italian parent while a minor he/she aquires Italian citizenship authomatically. Persons of legal age recognised or declared as such must elect to become citizens within one year of that recognition. The following documentation must be annexed to the declaration:
> 
> Birth certificate;
> Act of recognition or authenticated copy of the ruling on paternity/maternity, or of an authenticated copy of a ruling that declares a foreign ruling binding in Italy, or an authenticated copy of a ruling acknowledging the right to child support or alimony;
> Certification of parent(s)’ citizenship.
> 
> 
> CITIZENSHIP BY ADOPTION. The right to citizenship is extended to any minor child adopted by an Italian citizen by means of the provisions of the Italian Judiciary Authorities, or in the case of adoption abroad and rendered valid in Italy through an order issued by the Juvenile Court for enrolment in an official Italian statistics office (Anagrafe). Adoptees of legal age can acquire citizenship after 5 years of legal residence in Italy after the adoption.
> 
> Citizenship through Italian parents/ancestors (â€œiure sanguinisâ€�)


But, as ITALIA-MX alludes, the longer answer is more complex.


----------



## Arturo.c

The same is also true for the case of a person of Italian descent adopted by a non-Italian couple, who would lose any right to obtain recognition of his right to Italian citizenship, because the adoption process severes all links with the natural parents, including the right to their citizenship.


----------

